# Pasquali Service Manuals



## svcguy

For those that own or have an interest in Italian vineyard tractors, here is a French site that has an entire set of Pasquali service, user and parts manuals. Included is the hard to find service manual for the Rugerini two cylinder diesel, a common engine on North American Pasquali's. The best course of action is to right click each title and "save target as" to your hard drive, then print. Get them while you can:

908-908 Instructions and Parts

Interesting side note. Almost all of these manuals are in English, which makes them even harder to find.


----------



## Jamie markle

Hi I’m looking for a manual for my 439 Pasquali


----------



## witnessoakjoinery

I saw your post about the manual. I'm in the same boat, looking for a manual for my 440. I have what I suspect is a bad ring and pinion. Theres quite a bit more stuff for the small tractors- the ones starting with 9*_. Unfortunately, the fellow Tom Brach who was the best source for parts and info seems to have gone out of business. His website is no longer up. I noticed a while back it said something about being temporarily closed. I downloaded everything pertinent to my machine a couple of years ago. I have a scanned version of the 3 pt hydraulic lift assembly manual that you might want. Happy to send along. Do you have any other documents or info about sourcing parts? The spanish company that sells stuff on ebay seems like a possibility, but they also seem only to deal in stuff for the smaller 9*_ tractors.


----------

